# Former German POW Paul Mengelberg, R.I.P.



## The Bread Guy (25 Oct 2013)

A former German U-boat crewman who was held prisoner in northwestern Ontario and returned to live here after the war (he told people he returned to Canada because of how he was treated here) has died - from his obit:


> .... It is with great sadness that we announce Paul’s passing on October 11th, 2013 in Birchwood Terrace Nursing Home far from his beloved home of over 60 years in Longlac, yet closer to his immediate family in Kenora. Dad had a long and fulfilling life till the last six months when his pain and suffering began in earnest. He was known and adored by many as a loving and proud husband to wife Agnes of 62 years – his Moesch or ‘ma p’tite grise’ – father to Doris (Gordon Taylor) and Norman (Paivi), Opa to Maxine and Nigel Mengelberg, Ohm (Onkel) Paul to nieces and nephews in Germany. He cared for, and saw the merits and potentials in all of them. Dad’s colourful and long life began in Koeln-Kalk, Germany. He was serving in the German navy when World War II broke out, and as a submariner was captured in the English Channel. His internment as POW began at Camp Angler on Lake Superior, which included his working in a bush camp near Longlac. After his repatriation to war-torn Germany, he returned to Canada and then two years later to Longlac with wife and young daughter. Dad got his diesel mechanic qualifications, and worked for Kimberley Clark of Canada till retirement ....


Not only did he share his experiences with students in Thunder Bay (more here), he donated a load of art he created while in prison camp to the Thunder Bay Military Museum - a couple of samples:


----------

